# Poll: Which version to you prefer?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Which of these videos to you prefer, the original recording or the remake.

Original Recording





Remake


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry, but both songs are about as subtle as a jackhammer on asphalt. Not the way to sell religion to the unbelievers. Which version? Neither as in neither..


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Larkenfield said:


> Sorry, but both songs are about as subtle as a jackhammer on asphalt. They could tighten the sphincter muscles of a lumberjack. Not the way to sell religion to the unbelievers. Which one? Neither as in neither.


I like jackhammer music. You may have coined a new term. There was Ted Nugent and his chainsaw rock and now Stryper's jackhammer rock. But you can vote as I did provide a neither choice.

Not sure they are trying to "sell" religion. Just singing about what they believe, which presumably is what a lot of other bands do.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So hey folks, do vote on these two versions for their musical content. If you don't care for the message, ignore it. I am really only concerned with what version is preferred musically.


----------

